# rod type



## BigMikes809

An ealier thread in the bluewater board made me think. I fish shorter soft tip rods for LC. Not so normal but a trend.
What rods do you guys use? The norm is a long soft slow action so I know I'm outside the norm but been doing it that way for over 30 years.
BigMike


----------



## BigMikes809

A step further, i was talking to a buddy with a ton of class records. He fishes some of the least expensive gear I have seen. He likes a long soft parabolic style rod.
He has several records on a 39.00 rod with a second hand TLD5.
Can't argue his success.


----------



## Charlie2

*LC Fishing*

I use a 12 foot spinning rod made from a crappie pole blank with 4lb test line for surf fishing. I have landed some big fish with it. C2


----------



## Jean Scurtu

I was catching many big fish fishing on the bank with long rods(over 10') bulit by me on fly blank+extension,spinning reel and FIRELINE SMOKE 4LB.+fluorocarbon leader.

Long parabolic rods good reel,help you to catch big fish with tiny line .

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/jscurtu/DSCF0015.jpg


----------

